# Rcbos



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone has had any difficulties getting RCBO`S at the moment.
Have has 6A Mk sentry RCBOS on order with wholesalers since November and been told they were due in January now being told not until at least the end of Feb.
Contacted Mk and they confirm there is a shortage as they dont have any in stock, no local suppliers have any.
I have a job where we are using RCBOs for the smoke deetector circuits.
Also apparently Wylex have no 6A RCBOS either.
Since the 17th came they dont appear to be able to keep up with demand.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

we haven't had issues, have you checked that another brand will fit? as a substitute


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

May help, might not.:whistling2:

According to 'bloke at Nicky' meeting last week. Smokes should be on an 'often used' cct like lighting cct. This way if supply RCBO trips then client notices because of loss of lights. They did not want to see smokes on a dedicated circuit


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

*rcbos*

I really wish that they would publish a stadard for how the circuits should be installed and stick to it.
High integrity? or 2 RCDS in a DB they are not standardising the info they give as i was told not to put alarms on the same RCD as socket outlets are supplied from which makes it difficult when they dont want the upstairs ring on the same RCD as the downstairs so you end up down the RCBO route for your alarms.
NICIEC /IEE please talk to each other


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Dare I mention the 'no fault on a circuit should influence any other circuit'...ie split board, 2 RCDs. One trips and a few ccts are lost!!

NICKY said...use all RCBOs ffs!! So I said 'why do they make dual RCD boards then?' 

Their answer?..ask the manufacturers

Actually spent 20 mins with one of my lads this morning working out a way of how 'not to do something' instead of' how to '


----------

